# Fast Streaming, Slow Wifi



## cen26 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have TimeWarner and a new Bolt, to replace a very old Tivo, and so far I'm loving it, with one exception.

My Bolt is connected to my modem via an ethernet cable, and streaming via my TiVo on my TV seems to run fine (with the occasional pause, but overall very rare). However, since the TiVo was installed, my regular wifi to my other devices has been slow as molasses. I have 50 Mbps from TWC, but i'm getting less than 5 when I do a speed test on either of my computers. My upload speed is faster than my download speed at around 7. Forget about trying to watch a video, it's slow even to load image heavy web pages and gmail.

My router is a few years old, a Netgear WNR 2000 v3. Not sure if that's the problem, or if has something to do with QoS--if so, any tips on how to fix that would be greatly appreciated! Has anyone else encountered this? TWC is pretty notoriously bad and has very little TiVo knowledge, but I'm hoping I can keep the fast streaming and have decent wifi.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cen26 said:


> I have TimeWarner and a new Bolt, to replace a very old Tivo, and so far I'm loving it, with one exception.
> 
> My Bolt is connected to my modem via an ethernet cable, and streaming via my TiVo on my TV seems to run fine (with the occasional pause, but overall very rare). However, since the TiVo was installed, my regular wifi to my other devices has been slow as molasses. I have 50 Mbps from TWC, but i'm getting less than 5 when I do a speed test on either of my computers. My upload speed is faster than my download speed at around 7. Forget about trying to watch a video, it's slow even to load image heavy web pages and gmail.
> 
> My router is a few years old, a Netgear WNR 2000 v3. Not sure if that's the problem, or if has something to do with QoS--if so, any tips on how to fix that would be greatly appreciated! Has anyone else encountered this? TWC is pretty notoriously bad and has very little TiVo knowledge, but I'm hoping I can keep the fast streaming and have decent wifi.


A few years? First, disable the router's QoS. Then buy a better router. I love the R8000 and have two Roamio, two Premiere and two Mini boxes using it. All are using WiFi adapters. Throw in two TV sets, two Blu-ray players, a Roku 3 and the router has never lost a bit. I also have two computers running. Only device on 2.4GHz is my printer. You could have 50GBs from TWC but that won't affect things inside your house.

Turn off everything, reboot the router & modem. Then run www.speedtest.net to see the speed. If it's still slow, call TWC - you have a problem. Maybe they can find it.

Update: I just realized something. If you call about the speed, TWC is going to ask you to plug your computer directly into your modem and then run a speed test. Beat them to it.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> A few years? First, disable the router's QoS. Then buy a better router. I love the R8000 and have two Roamio, two Premiere and two Mini boxes using it. All are using WiFi adapters. Throw in two TV sets, two Blu-ray players, a Roku 3 and the router has never lost a bit. I also have two computers running. Only device on 2.4GHz is my printer. You could have 50GBs from TWC but that won't affect things inside your house.
> 
> Turn off everything, reboot the router & modem. Then run www.speedtest.net to see the speed. If it's still slow, call TWC - you have a problem. Maybe they can find it.
> 
> Update: I just realized something. If you call about the speed, TWC is going to ask you to plug your computer directly into your modem and then run a speed test. Beat them to it.


What Joe said. Consumer grade routers are not made to last and you probably hit end of life (though check that there isn't a more recent firmware update to apply). That said I'm on the Netgear X8 and it has been working flawlessly for a couple of months now.

And if the computer into modem speedtest goes well you can verify the router needs replacing.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

This is a fantastic router for just $70 or less.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00387G6R8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Gigabit, Wireless N, and open source flash capable if you want. I have 2 desktops, printer, Tivo Bolt, TV, BluRay all hard wired to the gigabit network and several wifi devices all at the same time. No issues.

There are higher end models if you really want to go nuts. :up:


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> This is a fantastic router for just $70 or less.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00387G6R8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


After dealing with Asus tech support I will never buy another Asus product, and I own a lot of Asus stuff of various types. The particular incident that was a tiping point involved a router. I really enjoyed paying $20 or so to send it back to them for an intermittent problem, only to have them turn it on for 5 minutes and then send it back without doing anything. Only slightly less enjoyable was dealing with their web pages and their telephone support.

Anyway, over $200 spent on a router that lasted a year.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> This is a fantastic router for just $70 or less.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00387G6R8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> ...


That router is only 2.4Ghz. Ideally you need a router with a 5Ghz option nowadays.


----------



## cen26 (Jan 22, 2016)

An update: I've upgraded my router, and I'm still having the issue. Sometimes I'll run a speed test and it will be fast (50 mbps), and sometimes incredibly slow-- under 6. My upload speeds are even faster than my download speeds. But the Internet itself has to be fine, bc the TiVo is streaming without a problem. It's just the wifi (on every device). I've troubleshooted the issue with Belkin, who of course says it's not their device, and with TWC, who of course says its not them. Help??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Do a speed test at 8am. Then do a speed test at 6pm. See if there is a difference.


----------

